# Side table project



## StevenIsBallin (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello! Just finished a side table project Ive been working on and thought I'd share. I love building layouts in places you'd never think to put one to show that anyone can enjoy model railroading no matter how little space they may have!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

COOL!
get rid of the tv, watch train run.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I really like that table set up! Very impressive! Maybe an aquarium instead of a TV?


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Friggin awesome!!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I was so impressed by the layout that I didn't notice the TV.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Very cool! I like your innovative thinking.

Mark


----------

